# My Friends Are Starting to Leave Me Out...



## turtleman (Aug 13, 2014)

At the beginning of the summer 2 of my friends and I started to have our own group and hang out often. We would often hang around my house and go outside to walk around. Eventually one of my friends went to California for an entire month. This led me and my other friend to hang out a lot, occasionally id hang out with my other friends too instead. There were a lot of times wed walk out and see some common acquaintances and hang out with them. Over time we would eventually see our friend return from California. We hung out all together a couple times then the next week my other friend left for Michigan. This led me to hang out with my remaining friend from our group. The thing about this friend is that hes a lot more socially adept compared to me and my other friend. He often hangs around a lot of the people we consider to be acquaintances because he happens to already be friends with them. While throughout the 2 weeks hed never mention that hes hanging out with me to his friends when they ask him to hang out, which led me to believe he was ashamed of being friends with me... The next week he was busy the entire time and never was able to hang out... When my friend returned, him and my other friend have been hanging out with our acquaintances while never even ONCE inviting me with. Even with my "everyone hates me syndrome" I know for a fact I'm on good terms with these people and acquaintances, one time they've even begged me to come along with them on their social outing when I already had plans with a another friend (even when he ended up cancelling and I would've PREFERRED hanging out with the group, I'm not going to bail on him because I'm far from a fake friend). My friend that went to Michigan explained to me about how the one that went to California had said "If he asks to hang out, invite him with, if he doesn't, don't". I know for a fact this is all bull**** because the Michigan one asked if he could come over and I told him to wait, this is what the conversation went like

http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/tehpwnaggecko/media/fakefriend_zps1c5de761.jpg.html

I know he was bull****ting because I asked my other friend at the SAME time if he was doing anything with him with the intention of asking him to hang out and he replied with "no, Im busy with other people all week, you could ask me next week though" This clearly means that he invited him right then and not me... I feel like my "friends" are ashamed of me for some reason, idek why. This has really been hurting me lately. Sure, I have a gazillion other friends, but they're either on vacation or rarely available. I need some help on how to confront them about this, I don't even know what to do anymore.


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

Pretty much this exact thing happened to me this year. Wish I could help, but I'm still trying to figure it out myself. Let me know when you figure out what to do. I just ended up telling my "friends" that I didn't need them and that they could go **** themselves.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

They don't seem like a very good friend. Usually when friends begin to leave you out the next step is the disappearing act which as many people know is when a "friend" cuts you out of their life without explanation.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That is all that has ever happened to me. I know that no one really wants to hang out with me ( which I was reminded of today ) and I look like I'm desperate for friends whenever I try, so I really don't bother anymore. I just keep to myself and I don't talk to anyone at work anymore.


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

Friendships are overrated. Acquaintances have treated me better than those who I thought were actual "friends". Acquaintances are supposed to leave you and disappoint you. Not friends. The hell with them.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

best places to make friends are probably sports clubs, or arts clubs and so on. That doesn't mean you need to be at school to have these kind of friends. 

As an adult you can join all sorts of groups too.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

FelineFatale said:


> Friendships are overrated. Acquaintances have treated me better than those who I thought were actual "friends". Acquaintances are supposed to leave you and disappoint you. Not friends. The hell with them.


I have to agree here, spare yourself the lie that never was. As for confronting your "friends" don't waste your breath. You would be surprised how many of them likely enjoy seeing the hurt of someone else. Been there done that, doesn't work and it just makes you look weak. Count your losses and move on.


----------

